# monday at 16th street pier in newport news



## BAYSLA-ER757 (Oct 26, 2009)

a few small drum off the beach and on the pier 3 strippers 18 21 and 36....








7 4in boreds do the math 18.3lb


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

18-21-36 .. That STRIPPER must look like a Weeble Wobble  J/K Had to do it 
Congrats on the fish and thanks for the report !


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

I call dibbs on the stripper that was 18! 


nice fish!


----------



## fishingman88 (Apr 23, 2008)

Just curious, but what were you using out there? Also, what time is a good time? Nice job on the fish too!!!!


----------



## BAYSLA-ER757 (Oct 26, 2009)

using fresh mullet.... and i got there around 8 and i was home around 11:30


----------



## Bigfaithmitch (May 4, 2008)

how was the mullet rigged? (fish finder, float?)


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice work Kev seems I'm going to have to meet you out there one night .


jerry


----------



## BAYSLA-ER757 (Oct 26, 2009)

fish finder 6/0 hook with a 2in mono leader


----------



## Bigfaithmitch (May 4, 2008)

thanks . . I'm heading out tonight and hoping for get something a little bigger than schoolies!


----------



## BAYSLA-ER757 (Oct 26, 2009)

where r u gong?


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Nice fish!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Pertry werk. That pier looks a little narrow.


----------



## langoley (Aug 30, 2009)

*I will take the drum,,,*

ANY DAY,,grilled skin side down with a little cajun seasoning!!!Ain't no better eating in the world,except mabye "possum"!!:beer:


----------



## there_in_there (Apr 1, 2008)

bay.... 
any luck o the point ?? how bout the rocks ??? Are the mullet still runnin' by the bridge. We have probably met in passing Im sure. I may make it out tonight. Havnt been out in a while . Dave


----------

